# GlossyBox-Gate Scandal???



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

It seems that a lot of people who are/were subbed to Glossybox  experienced problems and some continue to do so. I thought it was a good idea to herd them all up so they can compare notes and discuss it in a specific thread.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 21, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great idea!


 I think it's better than clogging up the monthly box pages..since that has mostly consumed many pages now lol. It'll be easier for the ladies to air their grievances and inform prospective people about what is going on/supposedly happening. I can't really confirm or deny, but am leaning towards some kind of breach or employee problem..but that's just my opinion lol; nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 21, 2012)

This is really starting to scare me! I'm done with this box after this month.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is really starting to scare me! I'm done with this box after this month.


 I love GB too much to be done, but switching to a prepaid card might be a good idea for all my subs.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love GB too much to be done, but switching to a prepaid card might be a good idea for all my subs.


 I've been fortunate with GB, as well..but I do like the idea of switching to a secured or prepaid card. I think I should open a small, secured one...A)to safeguard me from the fraudulence that can be experienced and B)set a limit on how many subs I can have, by limiting my cash flow out in payments lol!


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think it's better than clogging up the monthly box pages..since that has mostly consumed many pages now lol. It'll be easier for the ladies to air their grievances and inform prospective people about what is going on/supposedly happening. I can't really confirm or deny, but am leaning towards some kind of breach or employee problem..but that's just my opinion lol; nothing more, nothing less.


 That's what I'm starting to believe, too. It worries me that Glossybox just breezily brushes off these very serious and genuine concerns.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 21, 2012)

Even though I use a prepaid cc, im not so sure about keeping this sub afterall. I may just go back to smooth sailing with BB. At least they acknowledge their customers, to say the least...​


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 22, 2012)

What worries and scares me is that they have to be aware now that there is a problem and yet they continue to push for new subscribers!  They're throwing out extra Glossy Dots for referring people along with their new "win a 6-month sub" contest for new subscribers.  I could possibly excuse it a few days or a week ago because they genuinely may not have known there was an issue with cc fraud.  But I think enough people have brought it to their attention now that they've got to realize this is a serious matter.  I would think the very first thing they would do is to stop taking new orders until they get their business straight, yet subs are still open!  It's one thing to encounter growing pains when you're a new start-up, but it's another to ignore the very serious problem of identity fraud and pretend like there's nothing wrong because you don't want to interrupt your revenue stream.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

I guess one of the more disturbing issues is that many, MANY people have been overcharged(sometimes leading to overdrafting) and/or having debit/credit cards compromised with GB right in the middle. As I mentioned in the other thread, for sure there was someone who had a cc with only GB charging it and her # was stolen. There's no large public acknowledgement or denial other than an occasional comment on FB and possibly Twitter(don't use personally, so I can't verify).


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 22, 2012)

i think what bothers me the most is the may box was great and honestly for $21, it should have been great, but what is bothering me is the unprofessional way they are handling this. my email was answered with a generic response about canceling my account which wasnt even what i was asking about and then a followup email telling me to disregard the last email. i work hard for my money and im not sure i want to give business to companies that run their business the way they seem to be running theirs. im not looking for a free box, or even glossydots. i just want a response to my email that lets me know they actually read my email.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i think what bothers me the most is the may box was great and honestly for $21, it should have been great, but what is bothering me is the unprofessional way they are handling this. my email was answered with a generic response about canceling my account which wasnt even what i was asking about and then a followup email telling me to disregard the last email. i work hard for my money and im not sure i want to give business to companies that run their business the way they seem to be running theirs. im not looking for a free box, or even glossydots. i just want a response to my email that lets me know they actually read my email.


 Sounds to me like their "response" to your email was more like an "oh well, were not gona deal with this" &amp; on to the next subscriber. JUST RUDE!!!!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is really starting to scare me! I'm done with this box after this month.


Me too. Last thing I want is CC issues, that's an inconvenience that I don't want to deal with. After I get my shipping notice I'm canceling ASAP!

I despise their nonchalant way of addressing their customers' problems. Huge pet peeve of mine.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even though I use a prepaid cc, im not so sure about keeping this sub afterall. I may just go back to smooth sailing with BB. At least they acknowledge their customers, to say the least...​


 Yes, I may not like all my BB boxes but at least their customer service is good lol. I have a year subscription and have not had one real big issue with them; even when my package was lost in transit, they immediately sent me another.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love GB too much to be done, but switching to a prepaid card might be a good idea for all my subs.


It's only been one box so far, you're super, super excited. God I hope this month's box does not disappoint you as much as you've been rooting them on LOL.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 22, 2012)

*Just found some contact info on Twitter...*





Glossybox US Help @glossyboxushelp
Customer Service and assistance for Glossybox.com customers in the United States

Â· http://glossybox.com/customer-service/

*Page 404ing when you click on link:*


Sorry, our servers are overloaded at the moment. We are working to resolve the problem. Please try again later.

-.-.-.-

Veuillez nous excuser, nos serveurs sont surchargÃ©sce moment. Nous mettons tout en oeuvre pour rÃ©soudre le problÃ¨me. S'il vous plaÃ®t, renouveler votre demande plus tard.

-.-.-.-

Leider sind unsere Server zur Zeit Ã¼berlastet. Wir arbeiten daran, das Problem zu lÃ¶sen. Bitte versuchen Sie es spÃ¤ter erneut.

*Seems to me that they're having dead-ends everywhere!!! *


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Me too. Last thing I want is CC issues, that's an inconvenience that I don't want to deal with. After I get my shipping notice I'm canceling ASAP! I despise their nonchalant way of addressing their customers' problems. Huge pet peeve of mine.


 Do we cancel by calling them? I've heard they've been giving out weird phone numbers and I'm afraid they could steal my information that way too. Also when we unsubscribe does that mean they get rid of our information or can we still be robbed blind even when we aren't associating with them anymore.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too. Last thing I want is CC issues, that's an inconvenience that I don't want to deal with. After I get my shipping notice I'm canceling ASAP!
> ...


 Agreed. I always appreciate a blanket statement adressing possible issues. But maybe they are aware there is a security breach and aren't able to fix it or don't want people jumping ship. At this point, it's nothing definitive to make them "guilty and convicted," but alot of disturbing coincidences. Glossydots or complimentary boxes(which have never been offered) aside, I believe a lot of people would be more reassured if Glossybox made a public statement regarding this mess.


----------



## ladybritt (Jun 22, 2012)

I was not one of the people affected by the CC issues or overcharging, but I recently got a new card with a new # and after contacting Glossybox asking how to change my billing info (I had read all of the gripes about this already, but wanted to see what they said) and was told to open a new account. After seeing what happened to others I won't be giving them my new number. I loved the box and look forward to getting the June one I've already paid for, but I may wait to resub for a few months and see how it goes.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do we cancel by calling them? I've heard they've been giving out weird phone numbers and I'm afraid they could steal my information that way too. Also when we unsubscribe does that mean they get rid of our information or can we still be robbed blind even when we aren't associating with them anymore.


Wow good questions, didn't even think that far lol. I know they don't have a 'cancel' tab anywhere on their site. I'd hate to cancel and my information is still there for grabs.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Agreed. I always appreciate a blanket statement adressing possible issues. But maybe they are aware there is a security breach and aren't able to fix it or don't want people jumping ship. At this point, it's nothing definitive to make them "guilty and convicted," but alot of disturbing coincidences. Glossydots or complimentary boxes(which have never been offered) aside, I believe a lot of people would be more reassured if Glossybox made a public statement regarding this mess.


And you made a good point about the $30 overdraft fee. I would be so upset if that happened to me. Glossydots are not enough.

I've been checking my bank and nothing so far so maybe I should hush lol. I just feel bad others are dealing with this when they shouldn't have to.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jun 22, 2012)

This sucks... my bank cancelled my card and is sending me a new one because of this. thankfully they didn't hold me for anything and my account is fine.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

It is silly on my part because I haven't had any issues, either lol. What disturbs me is that feeling I could be next. I live comfortably, but still paycheck to paycheck. I think reading all this hoopla has got me motivated and tomorrow, I'm getting a secured cc with a small limit and switching all my subs over! If Glossybox tells me i'll have to cancel and resub, I'll tell them where to stick it and save my money for my Beautybar, Sephora, and BB purchases lol.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This sucks... my bank cancelled my card and is sending me a new one because of this. thankfully they didn't hold me for anything and my account is fine.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sorry to hear you have joined our unfortunate sorority!  Be sure to send GB an e-mail or give them a call so they know about it.  If we keep stuffing it down their throats, they'll have to acknowledge it at some point.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

Lol, I just realized I didn't have the complete Glossybox name in the title lol..fixed it


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea how prevalent this is with Glossybox USA?
I have 2 brand new subs with them... This thread wasn't up when I joined today. OMG!!

Thanks for any info!
Laura


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It is silly on my part because I haven't had any issues, either lol. What disturbs me is that feeling I could be next. I live comfortably, but still paycheck to paycheck. I think reading all this hoopla has got me motivated and tomorrow, I'm getting a secured cc with a small limit and switching all my subs over! If Glossybox tells me i'll have to cancel and resub, I'll tell them where to stick it and save my money for my Beautybar, Sephora, and BB purchases lol.


 LOL, I loveee Sephora. I shop from their site A LOT lol.

It's also the fear that I may be next that is getting to me, too.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

The only issue I've had with GB so far is that I was told to resubscribe. I thought my card was the issue because it was new and the exp date and code was changed but the number was the same so I thought I was the problem all along until I called my bank and they informed me that the card is still valid for up to 3 weeks even if it was renewed. They did email me to say payment went through.

Well off to bed. I can't wait for shipping notices lol.


----------



## JessP (Jun 22, 2012)

Goodness. Just when I think Glossybox has been redeemed, more and more people are getting their cc info stolen.. I keep checking my account for any suspicious activity. I don't like that Glossybox isn't owning up to their mistakes and are, instead, trying to brush everything under the rug like there's no problem. It's sad because it seems their product is so great. I really wanted to like them..


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 22, 2012)

Could anyone tell me if the fraud involves multiple Glossybox charges that are unauthorized, or if your CC info is used to purchase other things, like restaurant charges or jewelry in NYC? 

Are a lot of people canceling Glossybox?


----------



## calexxia (Jun 22, 2012)

I just sent an email via their contact form requesting that I be unsubscribed and that my info be removed from their systems. I was leery of them to start with (just didn't think they were the magic bullet so many expected) but thought, "Eh, why not?" and subbed...just before everyone started posting about the CC fraud issues. I literally CAN NOT afford to have something like that happen to me as I live VERY paycheck to paycheck, ya know?


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 22, 2012)

My bank cancelled my card because the credit processor/vender/whatever that processes Glossybox's CC charges had apparently been compromised, and my card was one of those compromised. Then my replacement card went missing (someone stealing it out of the mail I presume) so I'm up sh*t creek without a paddle, since it'll take a week to get a new card - and in the meantime, I can't access my money since I'm 100ish miles away from my bank branch.

So I didn't get overcharged, or have fraudulent charges, or anything. 

My bank just decided preemptive strike was the way to go because of the "compromised security" that had been reported to them. So it may not be Glossybox per se, but the company they use to process their credit transactions.


----------



## KristenBlair (Jun 22, 2012)

wow. really starting to rethink glossybox. its too bad bc so far i love it. hopefully they get it together or else its back to birchbox.


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Could anyone tell me if the fraud involves multiple Glossybox charges that are unauthorized, or if your CC info is used to purchase other things, like restaurant charges or jewelry in NYC? Are a lot of people canceling Glossybox?


 my cc info was used to purchase other things at about 6 uk based websites.


----------



## goldilocks1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Oops, wrong thread!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just sent an email via their contact form requesting that I be unsubscribed and that my info be removed from their systems. I was leery of them to start with (just didn't think they were the magic bullet so many expected) but thought, "Eh, why not?" and subbed...just before everyone started posting about the CC fraud issues. I literally CAN NOT afford to have something like that happen to me as I live VERY paycheck to paycheck, ya know?


 This is me, too. I signed up when a few people had been double charged, but people weren't yet having their info actually stolen yet. All of this is making me regret pushing my doubt aside. I'll be unsubscribing as soon as I receive the box I've already paid for, and I'm glad the card I used is a prepaid debit with a limited balance on it.


----------



## JessicaMarie (Jun 22, 2012)

I had put myself on the waitlist and when June boxes opened up, I hesitated just because I still hadn't gotten over the price. After reading these posts, I am so happy I did not have an impulse buy situation. I'll have to keep seeing what becomes of Glossybox, but it seems I am much better off with Birchbox, for now anyways. They say things always happen for a reason, glad I put myself on a no buy until vacation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hehe


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's only been one box so far, you're super, super excited. God I hope this month's box does not disappoint you as much as you've been rooting them on LOL.


I don't think the products will disappoint, but I will be crazy sad if my CC info is stolen.




GB is my love!! BB sends me dud boxes month after month.I would hate to have to cancel and live with BB.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 22, 2012)

Btw guys- I was checking out their fine print and it said you have like a 14 day window during the month to cancel otherwise you will be be billed and sent the next box. Dont think it will be a problem since that would be when most people cancel, but will all their shipping problems (i read some people are just getting their boxes, and seeing as the next one is due to go out within the next week) waiting till you receive your box to cancel might be cutting it close, so I thought i'd give the heads up and pass this along. 

(i) For Subscription Plans. You may cancel your Beauty Trend subscription plan 14 days prior to when the any Product under a subscription plan is due for shipment. If, however, you do not cancel your subscription plan within this 14 day window, the cancellation takes effect the following month.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could anyone tell me if the fraud involves multiple Glossybox charges that are unauthorized, or if your CC info is used to purchase other things, like restaurant charges or jewelry in NYC?
> 
> Are a lot of people canceling Glossybox?


 Personally, my card number was stolen and someone attempted to charge $1 at some gaming store.  I've heard this is common for credit card thieves, as they "test" the cc number to see if it works by charging a very small amount they hope will slip under the radar. Once they get confirmation that it goes through, they go for broke and start charging big-ticket items.  Fortunately, my cc company caught the $1 charge and was able to cancel the card before anything else hit.  I think the multiple GB charges (which was a mistake and I think has been resolved for everyone) is a very seperate issue from the people who have gotten their card info stolen.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 22, 2012)

On a side note, big props to the banks that are able to stop some of these purchases before going through!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's my opinion... and again, this is just my opinion. Firstly, I used a prepaid Visa card and had absolutely no problems but I'm definitely not sticking around to wait for the Glossybox Apocalypse! Think about it. Aren't these boxes just kinda "too good" to be $21.00 a month? The products, the quantity, the quality, the packaging, the materials. Let's not forget they sent out a MOTHER LOAD of free boxes to begin with! Now, there's fraudulent charges... to UK companies none the less. Glossybox started in the UK so I think it's safe to assume it's owned by people from the UK. What are the odds that someone who stole credit card info from a hotel in the US is using it at UK online stores? I think Glossybox has an insider employee that took it or.... and this is my opinion... they're using stolen credit card info to pay for everything they put in the boxes including the box itself and packaging that they send to all of us and pocket the money we send them. Does that make sense?


----------



## StillPooh (Jun 22, 2012)

Sounds like a GlossyPonzi scheme! Glad I decided to hold off on signing up.


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Here's my opinion... and again, this is just my opinion. Firstly, I used a prepaid Visa card and had absolutely no problems but I'm definitely not sticking around to wait for the Glossybox Apocalypse! Think about it. Aren't these boxes just kinda "too good" to be $21.00 a month? The products, the quantity, the quality, the packaging, the materials. Let's not forget they sent out a MOTHER LOAD of free boxes to begin with! Now, there's fraudulent charges... to UK companies none the less. Glossybox started in the UK so I think it's safe to assume it's owned by people from the UK. What are the odds that someone who stole credit card info from a hotel in the US is using it at UK online stores? I think Glossybox has an insider employee that took it or.... and this is my opinion... they're using stolen credit card info to pay for everythingÂ they put in theÂ boxes including the box itself and packagingÂ that they send to all of us and pocket the money we send them. Does that make sense?


 when my bank said it was online companies from the UK my first thought was that someone that worked for them might be stealing cc info. just speculation on my behalf though. i dont think they are using it to buy the products to go in the boxes, but then again the only websites i remember were asos and groupon. i wish i could remember the other ones. my major concern is their latest push for new orders. it seems really strange that at the time people are emailing them about their cc info being stolen they are trying so hard to get new members. last night on their fb post about the contest for new members there were at least 40 comments mostly negative and it looks like those comments have all been deleted. this is so shady.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 22, 2012)

I saw a video on youtube and I can't remember if the girl was from Australia... she said she had won a whole year subscription through Beauty Box. Well, then Glossybox bought out Beauty Box or something like that and she contacted them to ask if they would still honor her subscription prize. They told her yes. Her first "Glossybox" never arrived so she tried contacting them via email and they said they would send her a box. Still nothing so she tried again and didn't get a reply. So then she left a comment on their facebook page. She said she was real nice about it, just wondering what happened to her box. She said they deleted her comment from their page and BLOCKED HER!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 22, 2012)

wow yikes. i emailed them asking what's going on last night using the contact us part of their web page and again this morning to an email they posted on their fb page. haven't hear anything back yet. how hard is it to say- yea, we had a problem- don't worry, it's better now, or no, it's all bullshit lol.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow yikes. i emailed them asking what's going on last night using the contact us part of their web page and again this morning to an email they posted on their fb page. haven't hear anything back yet. how hard is it to say- yea, we had a problem- don't worry, it's better now, or no, it's all bullshit lol.


 And did you notice - they got rid of the function that allows people to post to their FB page.  You can still comment on whatever GB posts, but you can't post your own messages to the page anymore.  And it looks like all the previous posts are gone now.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BuffaloBeautyQT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And did you notice - they got rid of the function that allows people to post to their FB page.  You can still comment on whatever GB posts, but you can't post your own messages to the page anymore.  And it looks like all the previous posts are gone now.


 wow. that's pretty shady. 

they also fixed the website so it doesn't show those surveys anymore (listed on the June GB thread) 

so they have time to cover stuff up but not to respond to customer concerns. hmm.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you for the info on this thread. I've contacted my CC company for a new card, and have opened a pay as you go pre-paid debit card this AM for Glossybox. alone.

Last night, I remembered seeing complaints from a Google search regarding the UK Glossybox... People were saying how it started out "quite  nicely" but then the products were a mixture of very inexpensive and off the wall apothecary items and some small samples. Hodgepodge and dodgy were descriptive terms used quite often.

It's caused me to wonder exactly what another poster asked./ wondered- If they are doing credit card fraud to pay for everything in the USA Glossyboxes.

If this was ONE employee, they would have been caught, wouldn't they?

I've worried about every little start up subscription box company I've given a CC number to with regard to CC security, and have held off on many because, IMO, the potential for fraud is so great with all of them.

Starting to miss the old days of mail order and sending a check. Seriously!!!.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 22, 2012)

*GLOSSYBOX USA* â€@*glossybox_us*
Don't forget for the next 24 hours every NEW GLOSSYBOX subscriber will be entered to win a six month subscription.http://www.glossybox.com

 
Still looking for more people to scam?! SMH


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/GlossyBox.com/app_161683100556760?ref=ts

i never noticed this before- i but i guess i wasn't really looking. if you repeated post things that fall under their 'dislikes' then they will block you.

their dislikes include : offensive, disrepective and off topic comments, self promotion or advertising posts, and comments without any reference to the topics discussed in the community. 

they go on to say that their wall is not where customer service happens and that is why they will not be dealing with individual questions about your account or delievery and you should email [email protected] instead.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/GlossyBox.com/app_161683100556760?ref=ts
> 
> ...


 Yeah, because sending an e-mail to their customer service has proven so fruitful for those of us demanding answers, or at least an acknowledgement, about the credit card fraud.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

Seems to be alot on the list of pooey things occuring... A. Overcharging B. CC # theft(not proven, but disturbing since there's a lot of subbers involved) C. CS phone # not working...showing up as a hotel in NYC and possibly a cell # D. Boxes not received, returns not processed E. Cancelling accounts/being unable to change or update info F. Opening the business before being ready to launch G. Still opening slots, while all this speculation it's a occurring H. No public announcements to address concerns That's a lot of BS for a company in its second month.. there's the cake topper issues lol, but there's more than that. I'm actually bothered also that they charged us all so early in the month and don't plan on mailing out till the end. I'd rather be charged around a week or so in advance, like Birchbox and other subs.


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 22, 2012)

Seems they are trying to cover their butts so to speak. i finally received a response from them saying their website hadnt been compromised. i still dont think its a website issue, but an employee issue. i still think their customer service is horrible.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 22, 2012)

I can't reach them on that 855 number.

I have another phone number on my debit card charge, in NYC. It's *646-823-9589*

The voice mail says it's for " Petite Box"  is that a branch of GlossyBox for children or somethihng?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't reach them on that 855 number.
> 
> ...


 I noticed on their fb page they've been giving out different contact phones numbers. One of which is a cell phone


----------



## Country Chic (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow!  Decided to be proactive and &amp; just called my bank to have a new cc issued.  I did have the multiple charges error (they tried to charge my card 3 times, but only one charge in the end), but I'd rather be safe than sorry.  Waiting for my box &amp; then will cancel (with all of the issues, I don't want to cancel right now &amp; have them not ship the box I already paid for - and they won't be able to charge me for a future box with my current cc # cancelled).  Definitely going to look into the prepaid card.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't reach them on that 855 number.
> 
> ...


 Yeah they are owned by the same people.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Country Chic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  Decided to be proactive and &amp; just called my bank to have a new cc issued.  I did have the multiple charges error (they tried to charge my card 3 times, but only one charge in the end), but I'd rather be safe than sorry.  Waiting for my box &amp; then will cancel (with all of the issues, I don't want to cancel right now &amp; have them not ship the box I already paid for - and they won't be able to charge me for a future box with my current cc # cancelled).  Definitely going to look into the prepaid card.


  I feel the same way. I was a send button away from emailing them and telling them to cancel my account... then thought with everything going on, my luck would be even though I paid for the June box, I wouldn't get it. So... after I get my box, I'm cancelling.


----------



## JessP (Jun 22, 2012)

Did anyone else get this email? I received it about an hour ago. They're still being totally vague on any/all problems they're having....

---------------------------------------














*Oops something went wrong - but we fixed it! *

*Dear Beauty Lover* 

We understand you may have experienced technical difficulties placing your order, however we still want you to be part of our luxurious beauty community and indulge in our June box. 

If you are still having trouble, never hesitate to contact us via [email protected]or call us at 1-855-738-1140. 

Your GLOSSYBOX-Team


----------



## seap3 (Jun 22, 2012)

That's very vague. I didn't get the email, but it would make me a little nervous.


----------



## Angelaelle (Jun 22, 2012)

I just noticed on their FB page they took away the ability for people to post to their wall.



> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed on their fb page they've been giving out different contact phones numbers. One of which is a cell phone


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 22, 2012)

I didn't get that email... but then I haven't had any cc problems or multiple charges or anything since I used a prepaid card. I like how not once in that email did they say they were sorry... just that they hope to still get your money, er... I mean "Keep your business".


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get that email... but then I haven't had any cc problems or multiple charges or anything since I used a prepaid card. I like how not once in that email did they say they were sorry... just that they hope to still get your money, er... I mean "Keep your business".


 Same here... No email, no cc problem or overcharging with my ppcc.


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 22, 2012)

I didn't get that email, but then again, they didn't have a problem getting their money from me.  I'm still steaming over their email response to me about cc fraud.  honestly, i'm so upset, i don't think the june box will ever be good enough for me to not have a bad taste in my mouth about this company.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get that email, but then again, they didn't have a problem getting their money from me.  I'm still steaming over their email response to me about cc fraud.  honestly, i'm so upset, i don't think the june box will ever be good enough for me to not have a bad taste in my mouth about this company.


 What was their response?


----------



## JessP (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's very vague. I didn't get the email, but it would make me a little nervous.


 I know! I haven't had anything happen CC-wise *yet* but now I'm super nervous. Crossing my fingers.. Also, I signed up last week when they announced the June opening, so I'm not sure why they're sending me this a week later.


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What was their response?


"Thank you for your feed back.  We have look into it and there is no sign that our website has been compromised."

I copied word for word. That's it.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm sorry you all are having this issue and I'm glad I decided not to re-sub after the past issue I had when I 1st subbed the year. There boxes seemed very good at 1st but all these security issues and peoples cards being compromised No WAY! I Will not be Blogging about getting there boxes or telling people to Join! Now I have to blog about these issues and staying away from this company. I'm sorry but if this happened to one or 2 subscribers it could have been from somewhere else like other online purchases , etc. But with a lot of ladies stepping up and the multiple charges then the customers service not working then they shut down the option for people to post on there FB wall and blocking others it's just all shading! And Very Worrying! I'm thinking a lot of people better start reporting them to BBB! Maybe then they can get their act together!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> "Thank you for your feed back.  We have look into it and there is no sign that our website has been compromised."
> ...


 I guess their sticking to their story! SMH

I just watched a youtube video where a girl redeemed a free box from referring people. After emailing them back &amp; forth for 2 weeks, she never got a box &amp; they changed her password on her. Shadiest company ever!!!


----------



## Angelaelle (Jun 22, 2012)

They're being very disingenuous here. They aren't answering the question fully--which is whether their merchant services provider has been compromised, which I bet is what has happened.



> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Thank you for your feed back.  We have look into it and there is no sign that our website has been compromised."
> 
> I copied word for word. That's it.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelaelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're being very disingenuous here. They aren't answering the question fully--which is whether their merchant services provider has been compromised, which I bet is what has happened.


 Yep.  I think this is exactly the case.  But GB customer service being deliberately obtuse about the situation isn't helping any.


----------



## Angelaelle (Jun 22, 2012)

No, they aren't helping themselves. It just makes them look shady.  It's worrisome if they are being obtuse out of ignorance of how ecommerce works, and how the payment part of the site integrates with the merchant services gateway, and asking questions about their security best practices.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BuffaloBeautyQT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yep.  I think this is exactly the case.  But GB customer service being deliberately obtuse about the situation isn't helping any.


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BuffaloBeautyQT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep.  I think this is exactly the case.  But GB customer service being deliberately obtuse about the situation isn't helping any.


if they had sounded a bit more sympathetic i wouldn't be as upset.  I'm sure they did check to see if their website had been compromised, and it's great to know that it hasn't, but it just doesn't seem like they CARE about me as a customer by their responses to me.  I'm sure they don't care that my cc # was stolen, but if they cared about keeping me as a customer, they should have proven that to me.  At this point, I have to give them new payment info if i want to continue being a member, and i won't be doing that.  but, i suppose with all these new incentives to get new subscribers, they don't need my $21 a month.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> if they had sounded a bit more sympathetic i wouldn't be as upset.  I'm sure they did check to see if their website had been compromised, and it's great to know that it hasn't, but it just doesn't seem like they CARE about me as a customer by their responses to me.  I'm sure they don't care that my cc # was stolen, but if they cared about keeping me as a customer, they should have proven that to me.  At this point, I have to give them new payment info if i want to continue being a member, and i won't be doing that.  but, i suppose with all these new incentives to get new subscribers, they don't need my $21 a month.


 But even if it was their credit card processing vendor who was compromised, that doesn't mean GlossyBox has no responsibilities to the subscribers!  Their vendors have no contractual obligations to any of us, but GlossyBox does.  Even if it wasn't their systems that were at fault, it doesn't absolve them of liability.  At the VERY LEAST, GlossyBox should let all of their subscribers know that this happened.  But I guess they are too busy signing new people up to take the time.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 22, 2012)

They're probably in a hurry to get new people signed up because they know a LARGE percentage of their current subscribers are going to cancel if they haven't done so already. I mean, they never had a contest for us to win free subs! But now they do for NEW members? When have they offered their current subbers anything? That kinda chaps my butt too! I mean, I think we should be just as entitled to be entered into winning a free sub as new subbers, right? Plus... if anyone should get a free 3 or 6 month sub, it's the people that have been dealing with all the cc issues and overdraft charges. All they get is Glossydots but new subbers get a chance to win free subscriptions? What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They're probably in a hurry to get new people signed up because they know a LARGE percentage of their current subscribers are going to cancel if they haven't done so already. I mean, they never had a contest for us to win free subs! But now they do for NEW members? When have they offered their current subbers anything? That kinda chaps my butt too! I mean, I think we should be just as entitled to be entered into winning a free sub as new subbers, right? Plus... if anyone should get a free 3 or 6 month sub, it's the people that have been dealing with all the cc issues and overdraft charges. All they get is Glossydots but new subbers get a chance to win free subscriptions? What's wrong with this picture?


 Oh Nitty, SO much is wrong with this picture. Too bad a lot of these people aren't aware of the issues Glossybox is having since they're deleting unfavorable comments and took off the ability to post on their wall.


----------



## sprite9034 (Jun 22, 2012)

This thread is making me more and more glad that I haven't had the $21 to shell out on a sub service- Sorry so many of you ladies are having to deal with this :/


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh Nitty, SO much is wrong with this picture. Too bad a lot of these people aren't aware of the issues Glossybox is having since they're deleting unfavorable comments and took off the ability to post on their wall.


 I can't believe they blocked people from commenting on their wall. Well, on another note lol..if you google glossybox, we're the second webpage that pops up lol, not including the web reviews. So some poor people may find out what's really happening!


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't believe they blocked people from commenting on their wall. Well, on another note lol..if you google glossybox, we're the second webpage that pops up lol, not including the web reviews. So some poor people may find out what's really happening!


 I hope so! If only they were transparent about these issues.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 22, 2012)

Maybe we should accidentally post our thread link in their comments LOL!!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe we should accidentally post our thread link in their comments LOL!!


  They'd just delete it before too many people got to see it. I say post the thread link and a comment on a bunch of Glossybox youtube videos! I myself have a video for each box I've gotten but I'll also be doing a video on the June/LAST Glossybox and I'll be truthful about everything.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow can't wait to see what is in our boxes!  I was a person charged 2x (one dropped off) and was offered the "awesome" 100 Glossydots (yet to be credited to my account).  Am checking my CC daily to make sure there are no charges I didn't make.  They are certainly not doing a lot to help their situation by sending out generic, poorly written and not allowing people to post on their FB wall and I heard the Twitter @glossyboxushelp that was created is 404ing too.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 22, 2012)

wow, glossybox's responses to this serious situation are completely unprofessional. i'm really glad i decided not to sub.

i think we all know that no company is perfect, birchbox has made plenty of mistakes, but they have generally fixed them accordingly. glossybox needs to pay attention.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 22, 2012)

WOW. Flip side of the coin has happened to me today!! GB CS contacted me to make certain I want 2 June boxes.

They also volunteered that they are shipping next week. I feel much better.. I hope they are getting some mature people in to help resolve the issues.


----------



## JessP (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey for those of you having CS and CC issues - I noticed this contact info on the bottom of the email Glossybox sent me today (posted earlier).

Contact: 
For further questions, please contact our customer care service. 

E-Mail: [email protected]

Company information: 
Beauty Trend USA Inc. 
231 W 29th Street 
New York, NY 10001 

URL: www.glossybox.com
E-Mail: [email protected]


Maybe you guys could try getting ahold of this BeautyTrend USA Inc. company?


----------



## JessP (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW. Flip side of the coin has happened to me today!! GB CS contacted me to make certain I want 2 June boxes.
> 
> They also volunteered that they are shipping next week. I feel much better.. I hope they are getting some mature people in to help resolve the issues.


 Good to know. Maybe they're taking a (small) step in the right direction.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good to know. Maybe they're taking a (small) step in the right direction.


 I was shocked about the entire discourse. I even called them to tell them my response instead of an email reply. The CS person seemed really surprised that I would " keep" 2 subs,..

That led me to believe that they have been handling a lot of complainst about charges.

I had  a great rapport going with her so I told her how much I had liked my first Glossybox, and how most of my Internet friends did too, but some of them were worried about rumors of CC #s being used in the UK ( I couldn't just come out and accuse her company).  I told her that it's so prevalent that it's showing up in Google searches for Glossybox USA , which it is..

I asked her multiple times if they would please help; make their customers feel more secure by emailing or posting some kind of specific apology or explanation, and FIX the problem, if they can fix it.  She didn't jump on the suggestion with a " Hurrah" but she didn't shoot it down or deny the need for it either.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 22, 2012)

This is really freakin me out.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 22, 2012)

This is exactly what happened to me. Was this a Sony Entertainment storefront?



> Originally Posted by *BuffaloBeautyQT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Personally, my card number was stolen and someone attempted to charge $1 at some gaming store.  I've heard this is common for credit card thieves, as they "test" the cc number to see if it works by charging a very small amount they hope will slip under the radar. Once they get confirmation that it goes through, they go for broke and start charging big-ticket items.  Fortunately, my cc company caught the $1 charge and was able to cancel the card before anything else hit.  I think the multiple GB charges (which was a mistake and I think has been resolved for everyone) is a very seperate issue from the people who have gotten their card info stolen.


----------



## eluveitie (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not one of the people affected, and I'm not planning on unsubscribing anytime soon. For the people who charged multiple times for their glossybox,  I can understand why some people are upset, especially the people who got charged overdraft fees, and I think there should be some compensation for those who were charged overdraft fees.

I can also see why the people who had weird charges are upset too. It sucks to be a victim of credit fraud. However, I don't think Glossybox is a fraudulent company. It sounds like whoever they pay to process payments got compromised in a short time frame. That is a shame, however, Glossybox themselves aren't to blame if they do in fact pay a company to process their payments. If said processing company was completely shady and everyone had charges from companies they didn't purchase from, then Glossybox clearly had bad judgment in deciding which processing company to use, then GB should be held accountable. To me, this sounds like it happened beyond GB's control, and they just had no idea how to respond to customers.

This is my personal opinion, and granted, I use a secured credit card with a 200$ limit for all my internet purchases, so I don't have to worry that much about this happening to me. I think Glossybox just ran into a lot of bad luck..with their site launching too early, the other website issues (ie beauty profile, accounts being put on hold) and now their credit processing company. Hopefully, they'll get everything sorted out soon.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is exactly what happened to me. Was this a Sony Entertainment storefront?


 Yep!  That's exactly what it was!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay, well, this is proof that GB WAS compromised. What are the chances?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 23, 2012)

Actually, they are both legally and ethically responsible for informing clients of compromised personal information. It is, in fact, grounds for a lawsuit. If they don't know how to respond, then they should not be in business. There are things called professionalism, responsibility and retaining adequate and competent legal counsel.



> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not one of the people affected, and I'm not planning on unsubscribing anytime soon. For the people who charged multiple times for their glossybox,  I can understand why some people are upset, especially the people who got charged overdraft fees, and I think there should be some compensation for those who were charged overdraft fees.
> 
> ...


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, they are both legally and ethically responsible for informing clients of compromised personal information. It is, in fact, grounds for a lawsuit. If they don't know how to respond, then they should not be in business. There are things called professionalism, responsibility and retaining adequate and competent legal counsel.


 Thank you!  That's what I've been trying to get across here.  I know a lot of subscribers haven't been affected, so some folks may figure there's no real problem and it won't happen to them and they're good as long as they get their awesome box.  Even if it was the payment processor that was compromised, that doesn't let GB off the hook!  They are still liable to us, the subscribers.

If you are in business, you are responsible for your product and your operations and if one of your vendors screws up, you work your a$$ off to make it right, you don't pretend nothing happened.  Identity theft is serious stuff and I am flabbergasted by GB's silence on this matter.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 23, 2012)

> This is exactly what happened to me. Was this a Sony Entertainment storefront?


 OMG!!! This is the exact thing that happened to me!! Our CC company said someone was using our card to try to open a line of credit or something with Sony online...so the $1 test charge totally makes sense. I'm so glad I've read through this thread. I will not resub to this company until I KNOW for sure it's secure and they've taken some sort of accountability for this so obvious issue. Wow! I can't believe this. I'm calling on Monday! Very sad as I was soooooooo excited for this company


----------



## glamigirl (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is exactly what happened to me. Was this a Sony Entertainment storefront?


 yep-same here!  had to close my account...


----------



## calexxia (Jun 23, 2012)

I will grant GB this--they say they've already processed my cancellation (from the email, NOT from the CONTACT US form, FYI).


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 23, 2012)

I found the relevant NY statute on disclosure but have not had time to research whether use of a third-party vendor limits liability.

It does not negate the ethical obligation. I posted this on Facebook and am emailing it.

_*Hi! When are you going to inform customers of the credit card breech? Someone got my number and compromised my account  and this must have happened through Glossybox. This happened three OTHER friends of mine. The only common charges we have are Glossybox and the Sony Entertainment charge that canceled our accounts. One friend is in Hawaii, one New York and I am in Georgia. New York DOES have a data breach notification law. I am reading the statute now and it is pretty specific re: ownership of data and liability for disclosure. The statute assigns notification liability to the OWNER of the data. In our cases, you are in fact the owner of the data.*_


----------



## pobox607 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yikes. Ths is all making me very nervous after having just subscribed when they reopened subs. Thank you ladies for sharing your stories, I am keeping a close eye on my CC account.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 23, 2012)

wow they must be sleeping! Can't believe they haven't deleted the comment! only 2 more posts before you get blocked per their 'house rules' section I'm pretty sure your post is a 'dislike' lol! 

BTW- still haven't heard back from them (emailed them Thursday night using their contact us form, and Friday morning using the email they told me to contact them at on their fb page)

PS- to the girls who had this $1 charge when did you sign up for GB? I'm wondering if it was like the same day or if it was spread apart (which would probably be more disturbing)


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 23, 2012)

I can't see any other posts on their Facebook page AND I can no longer write a message to them. I was looking for the comment that Angie Tacker posted. Found it! Never mind.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't care! I wouldn't check or post anyway! I just "like" these things in case a special or deal comes up!

And I can't check the date easily because my account is canceled. of course.



> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow they must be sleeping! Can't believe they haven't deleted the comment! only 2 more posts before you get blocked per their 'house rules' section I'm pretty sure your post is a 'dislike' lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 23, 2012)

Can no longer see their Facebook page at all. AT ALL!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can no longer see their Facebook page at all. AT ALL!


 Wow that is bs. Your comment is still there are far as I can see tho with 3 likes under it.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 23, 2012)

And now I can find it. It must have just been me and my mad search engine skillz!



> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that is bs. Your comment is still there are far as I can see tho with 3 likes under it.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 23, 2012)

Has anyone here filed a complaint with NY's Attorney General? In most states, the AG is the one who starts a CC fraud investigation.

Your CC companies can also file a complaint, if fraudulent activity occurred.

I don't really understand why this matter of theft by CC fraud has not already gone through legal channels.. Someone, I don't know who or at what stage of the process, is committing serious multiple crimes.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 23, 2012)

I didn't sign up for GB because of the price point was a bit steep for me and I really wanted to join two other sub boxes in its place (The Look Bag and Crave Box). After reading through all the stuff that has happened since their launch though I think it has finally pushed me to the point of going ahead and getting a PP debit for my online purchases! Better to go ahead and do it before anything does happen with any company. So I hate that anyone has been taken for a loss, but it is a good thing that this has been brought forward as a warning to everyone.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And now I can find it. It must have just been me and my mad search engine skillz!


Still there, up to 9 likes.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Still there, up to 9 likes.


 Up to 12 now!!


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Still there, up to 9 likes.


I was one of the people that liked it and I laughed to myself while I was doing it. I don't like the idea that they aren't letting anyone make comments on their page. I looks shady hiding instead of being transparent. This is not where the customer service happens my butt. Companies have no choice with social media they have to respond to customers or it's going to look bad. Everyone is watching.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 23, 2012)

The comment is still there AND they replied to you by saying this "Hi Angie, please email customer service m-f from 9 to 5 and someone will assist you." Really?! That's how they deal with that?


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone here filed a complaint with NY's Attorney General? In most states, the AG is the one who starts a CC fraud investigation.
> 
> ...


 I'm willing to give GB a little bit more time before taking a step like that, but not much time.  I don't know if any of us could file a complaint at this point since we don't have any definitive proof, other than our communications with each other which has helped us figure out what has most likely happened.  I do think I am going to call my credit card company and let them know the source of the fraud and see if they can do anything from their end.  Although, at least in my case, they didn't end up on the hook for any charges, so I don't know what recourse they have.  If we don't see anything from GB in the next few days, I will at the very least report them to the Better Business Bureau and look into filing a complaint.  They've lost me as a subscriber but they still have a (very) small window to redeem themselves legally and ethically.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The comment is still there AND they replied to you by saying this "Hi Angie, please email customer service m-f from 9 to 5 and someone will assist you." Really?! That's how they deal with that?


 AND, maybe I'm confused, but to my understanding, didn't they block her? So how could she even see that response?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 23, 2012)

No-responded to myself earlier- I was later able to find and view the page!



> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AND, maybe I'm confused, but to my understanding, didn't they block her? So how could she even see that response?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 23, 2012)

> AND, maybe I'm confused, but to my understanding, didn't they block her? So how could she even see that response?


 Their just putting on a show


----------



## AsianRose (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm so glad I saw this thread. I will be keeping a close eye on my CC transactions, and if the June box doesn't blow me away I'm going to cancel.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 24, 2012)

Just got on their facebook page and they still refuse to admit they have had a credit card breech.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 24, 2012)

After hearing this from so many subscibers, you would think a legit company would want to look into the situation. Not Gb....​


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After hearing this from so many subscibers, you would think a legit company would want to look into the situation. Not Gb....​


 Exactly! Even if they aren't aware they've been breached they should still make an attempt to look into the situation.


----------



## OhSam09 (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been a lurker for awhile on this thread...Anyways, I'm obviously VERY concerned my credit card number will be stolen, so I've been watching my account...obsessively.

Fortunately, I've been ok thus far. I did some research on Glossybox and Magento Commerce (this name always pops up on my tab when I'm looking at my GB account). Everything seems to be on the up and up with that company. They basically work with start ups. On some job posting sites it says that Glossybox has just 12 employees in the US. I agree that they are trying to expand too fast.

From the charges that some of you posted, it seems like it's possibly an employee/independent contractor that went shopping on your guys' dime. If this is the case the person was fired, and there are most likely criminal charges pending. Glossybox would also need to not discuss employee matters because of potential lawsuits. This obviously is PURE speculation. 

Thanks for the tips about prepaid cards!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 24, 2012)

Nothing absolves Glossybox of the legal and ethical responsibility if indeed our information was stolen from them or their vendor. Period. The disclosure statute in NY is very clear. This has nothing to do with an HR matter or pending criminal charges, and neither prohibit Glossybox from disclosing. BTW, I am not just talking. I am speaking from experience.



> Originally Posted by *OhSam09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ... it seems like it's possibly an employee/independent contractor that went shopping on your guys' dime. If this is the case the person was fired, and there are most likely criminal charges pending. Glossybox would also need to not discuss employee matters because of potential lawsuits. This obviously is PURE speculation.
> Thanks for the tips about prepaid cards!


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow...thanks ladies for the heads up. I just did a sub today with GB, and of course, it was before reading this..lol. Well, first off, I am sad to hear some are really having a hard time with GB. I can only hope that things run smooth for me. I DID use a pp card, I always do with online transactions. I did get an order # with my sub, but nothing verified through email as of yet, all info is on site. So I think thats kind of odd, knowing that usually you get an email verif with every order you make online through the company.  This is my first sub experience, so fingers crossed GB makes it a good one.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tygrlilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow...thanks ladies for the heads up. I just did a sub today with GB, and of course, it was before reading this..lol. Well, first off, I am sad to hear some are really having a hard time with GB. I can only hope that things run smooth for me. I DID use a pp card, I always do with online transactions. I did get an order # with my sub, but nothing verified through email as of yet, all info is on site. So I think thats kind of odd, knowing that usually you get an email verif with every order you make online through the company.  This is my first sub experience, so fingers crossed GB makes it a good one.


You'll probably get two or three emails shortly. I think I got one verifying my order. One verifying payment and maybe a welcome email. It scared me at first because I got so many I thought I did multiple orders but they are all different.


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You'll probably get two or three emails shortly. I think I got one verifying my order. One verifying payment and maybe a welcome email. It scared me at first because I got so many I thought I did multiple orders but they are all different.


 Thanks Princess, I will keep my eyes open for them. Yeah, I subbed this afternoon and I kept checking here and there. I did check out their FB page, and I was kind of shocked by quite of few people wondering "where their boxes were" etc...I just hope these are kinks they will be able to fix soon, because all in all, its a great company with beautiful product. It does make you wonder who is running the ship over here though....


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jun 25, 2012)

So, this morning, I headed over to glossybox.co.uk FB page, and apparently this CS issue is global, (missing boxes etc) and GB was even snide in some responses to comments &amp; concerns there as well. And people on USA's still havent received their May boxes..:/ I am really starting to regret my decision of subbing with them. Its just sad, because you have such anticipation &amp; even a trust there, because at one time, this company was the shiz-it. But it just seems to be falling apart-everywhere. I will do a wait-n-see for awhile, but honestly, as soon as I can, I will bail &amp; join SS...cheaper &amp; at least you feel more secure. This is just stupid, and I dont need any potential problems.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 25, 2012)

I just got a response from Thursday night when I filled out the 'contact us' section on the website: 

[SIZE=80%]JUN 25, 2012 | 01:00PM EDT[/SIZE]
*GLOSSYBOX* replied:

Hello Amanda,

Thank you for contacting us. We have investigated this matter and there is no indication that our website has been compromised. We use a 256bit SSL-Secure encryption and our site does not store your credit card data. If you have any other concerns please feel free to contact us.
  --
Thank you!

The GLOSSYBOX Team

Internet: www.GLOSSYBOX.com
855-738-1140
 
 
 
 
sounds like they are still evading the real issue. Okay- they keep saying their website is not compromised, but that doesn't mean their cc processor hasn't been compromised or whatever they actually use to store the cc info. By their own admission they don't store their cc info on their website. They have to store  the info somewhere! Sounds like lawyer speak instead of a 'yes there is a problem' or 'nope- we are all good, those claims are bs.' lol.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 25, 2012)

> sounds like they are still evading the real issue. Okay- they keep saying their website is not compromised, but that doesn't mean their cc processor hasn't been compromised or whatever they actually use to store the cc info. By their own admission they don't store their cc info on their website. They have to store  the info somewhere! Sounds like lawyer speak instead of a 'yes there is a problem' or 'nope- we are all good, those claims are bs.' lol.
> OMG! If they flat out admitted the cc info is not stored on their site... where is it stored, who has it or has access to it, and how does it come out every month?!?! I do not like that at all!!!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Â OMG! If they flat out admitted the cc info is not stored on their site... where is it stored, who has it or has access to it, and how does it come out every month?!?! I do not like that at all!!! :eusa_naughty:


 Seems pretty sketchy to me. I'm canceling tonight when I get home. Although who knows where my CC info is at!!!


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a response from Thursday night when I filled out the 'contact us' section on the website:
> 
> ...


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Okay, so what they are saying is, my number wasn't stolen from their website, but it was stolen through either an employee who decided to get a new summer wardrobe from asos.com, or it was strolen through the cc prossessing company.  you got more info than they offered me.  i still think they are reading this.


  I think they need to start replying to all emails from concerned individuals OR a Facebook notice or something stating that there's no sign of their site being breached... however, there may have been a breach with the CC processing company and they need to assure their subscribers that they are looking further into it (not just... "well, we've looked into it and our site is okay so it's not our problem"). They need to provide us with info on who the CC processors are so they can be contacted as well. I think there needs to be something on their site that states which company processes the credit information for further assurance to the subscribers should situations like this occur. Even if there hasn't been a site breach on the Glossybox site, there definitely has been a trust breach.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 25, 2012)

BTW, even though I am annoyed at GB, I kept my sub and signed up for six months. I even sent a gift one (which I hope makes it). I am a sucker.


----------



## JessP (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW, even though I am annoyed at GB, I kept my sub and signed up for six months. I even sent a gift one (which I hope makes it). I am a sucker.


 I'm still keeping my sub as well. As much as these initial problems have been a pain (and that they need to get their CS in order), I just can't pretend I don't love the Glossybox product itself.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still keeping my sub as well. As much as these initial problems have been a pain (and that they need to get their CS in order), I just can't pretend I don't love the Glossybox product itself.


 I love the products too, but considering I can get myglam &amp; bb both for cheaper then gb is a real ehhhh for me. I guess I still have about another week to decide but it wont be easy! lol​


----------



## Stemarber (Jun 26, 2012)

The day I placed an order from Glossybox, Citibank sent me a fraud alert text message and I had to close my account. Not sure if it's related, but in all my years of owning a credit card that has never happened to me...


----------



## JessP (Jun 26, 2012)

> I love the products too, but considering I can get myglam &amp; bb both for cheaper then gb is a real ehhhh for me. I guess I still have about another week to decide but it wont be easy! lol
> ​


 I hear you on the price! I also sub to Birchbox and Cravebox, too, so I'll keep Glossybox for a bit and then decide (if I can lol). How do you like MyGlam?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hear you on the price! I also sub to Birchbox and Cravebox, too, so I'll keep Glossybox for a bit and then decide (if I can lol). How do you like MyGlam?


 This is my 2nd month with Myglam &amp; I looove it!!! I think because from what i've seen so far, they give alot more makeup compared to other subs.  Im more of a makeup addict then anything so this is obviously why I love it lol​


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 26, 2012)

I just got one month and I'm canceling once they ship my box. I get other subs (BB, SS, and Julep) and I would rather put that money towards something else and sign up again in like 6 months once they have their *hit together!! lol. 

This is just too much to be worried about (although i'm glad this happened, because I'm totally getting a card just for subs now)


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 26, 2012)

Check the MyGlam group. I thought about subbing three times but the products seem geared towards a younger market overall and a lot of the brands seem "off".



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hear you on the price! I also sub to Birchbox and Cravebox, too, so I'll keep Glossybox for a bit and then decide (if I can lol). How do you like MyGlam?


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they need to start replying to all emails from concerned individuals OR a Facebook notice or something stating that there's no sign of their site being breached... however, there may have been a breach with the CC processing company and they need to assure their subscribers that they are looking further into it (not just... "well, we've looked into it and our site is okay so it's not our problem"). They need to provide us with info on who the CC processors are so they can be contacted as well. I think there needs to be something on their site that states which company processes the credit information for further assurance to the subscribers should situations like this occur. Even if there hasn't been a site breach on the Glossybox site, there definitely has been a trust breach.


 This is what I think happened myself, that the breach is in the processing agency and not GB; however, it is GB's responsibility to follow up on complaints and respond to customer concerns. The fact that they appear to have been brushing it off is the reason I canceled, not because I was unhappy with the products (on the contrary, I'm probably going to be kicking myself once I see what everyone else has gotten!)


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow- guess i didn't notice this- but did you guys see you can post on GB FB page again? and it shows posts that go back a few days. maybe they just blocked certain people from doing this? hmm... and it looks like they are still being vague with the shipping date. 'this week' they are shipping.


----------



## AsianGirl (Jun 26, 2012)

I got the same 'Entertainment / Gaming' charge on my card a few days after the 'multiple charge' fiasco. My CC contacted me to review the charge and then canceled my old card. I travel for work so I generate a lot of CC-related billing which are mostly auto-linked. Now I have to go into all of my accounts and re-update the CC info.

Since I have lots of transactions I did not know who was the culprit for the fraudulent charge. Now I know it's GlossyBox. That is such a shame.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay- so i posted the email I got GB yesterday. I did send them another email in reply and they repsonded to me today again! I think this made me feel a little better:

Here is what I wrote them in response to their email yesterday:

_okay- so if your website does not store your CC info then I guess it doesn't really matter if it's been compromised or not... What does store your CC info, who processes your CC transactions and has either of those things been compromised. That's my real question I guess. Can you just give me a straight up front answer and not lawyer jargon dancing around the issue? _

and this is what they said today:

Hello,

Thank for contacting us and I understand your concerns. Our website is PCI certified and uses SSL security, meaning there is no way your data can be stolen from our site, as we do not save your credit card information; it it sent directly to our payment service provider. We are taking these claims very seriously and are checking with our payment service provider to make sure they have not had a security breach. I hope this helps ease some of your worries. 
 
Thank you!
 
Nicole
 
 
WOW! Look! It's from a human being that speaks english!!! It's not a random form email! Why didn't they just send this email to all concerned parties in the first place! At least we know 1) one of their employees has not high jacked our info  2) it must be on someone else's end and 3) they are checking into it
 
 
FINALLLY!!!!! Maybe they are reading this thread and realized they had to give us a little more info! I do feel better about the situation (although nothing has happened to my card- so i guess it's easy to say)


----------



## Stemarber (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AsianRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so glad I saw this thread. I will be keeping a close eye on my CC transactions, and if the June box doesn't blow me away I'm going to cancel.


Me too. That Sony charge doesn't bode well for them.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay- so i posted the email I got GB yesterday. I did send them another email in reply and they repsonded to me today again! I think this made me feel a little better:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BuffaloBeautyQT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, I just got back an e-mail that said much the same thing, after I specifically asked them about their payment processing vendor:
> ...


 I received the very same email! May be a form letter of sorts, but at least they're finally paying some attention.

BTW, are you from Buffalo too???


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the very same email! May be a form letter of sorts, but at least they're finally paying some attention.
> 
> BTW, are you from Buffalo too???


 Absolutely!  I've actually been living in Rochester for about 12 years now, but in my heart I will always be a Buffalo girl!  I get back there at least once a month to visit friends and family.  Nice to meet a fellow Buffalonian on MUT!  I have much love for my fellow Buffalo peeps!!


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jun 26, 2012)

So glad some of you are FINALLY getting some info, vague as it is, at least its something. Now, lets just hope we arent any of the unfortunate ones who doesnt receive their box. I see ALOT of that, and its freaking me out. What gets me, is, OK, we understand GB is shipping out the "last week" of the month, but why can they not say a specific date of when that process will take place??? Or even send an email?? One girl was furious, asking where her May box was, and they said"according to our records, it shipped this week..blah blah"...so the girl responded-"yeah, thats what you told me two weeks ago!'...So, a little scary. Before I refer ANY of my friends, Im gonna wait until they get stuff worked out, if they do.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 26, 2012)

Look like Angie's post and the Glossybox response to it have been removed from the status it was posted on...


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tygrlilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So glad some of you are FINALLY getting some info, vague as it is, at least its something. Now, lets just hope we arent any of the unfortunate ones who doesnt receive their box. I see ALOT of that, and its freaking me out. What gets me, is, OK, we understand GB is shipping out the "last week" of the month, but why can they not say a specific date of when that process will take place??? Or even send an email?? One girl was furious, asking where her May box was, and they said"according to our records, it shipped this week..blah blah"...so the girl responded-"yeah, thats what you told me two weeks ago!'...So, a little scary. Before I refer ANY of my friends, Im gonna wait until they get stuff worked out, if they do.


I think a lot of the shipping issues are probably mistakes by the shipping partner they use and the USPS. Not everything GB can control. Once it leaves their warehouse they are at the mercy of Newgistics and the Post Office. I've lost faith in the post office when my husband's office mailed me a check from about 2 miles away and it went through Iowa before arriving here 8 days later. I'm in Florida.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 26, 2012)

They might as well just call it the JULY box!


----------



## JessP (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 2nd month with Myglam &amp; I looove it!!! I think because from what i've seen so far, they give alot more makeup compared to other subs.  Im more of a makeup addict then anything so this is obviously why I love it lol​


 Cool - thanks for letting me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check the MyGlam group. I thought about subbing three times but the products seem geared towards a younger market overall and a lot of the brands seem "off".


 That's good to know - I appreciate your input!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the boxes I currently sub to and, based off what you said, will probably stick with them for now.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 26, 2012)

Just to let you all know, you can update your billing info or cancel straight from the GB site now!


----------



## lloronita (Jun 26, 2012)

I emailed them this AM about my credit card being cancelled for fraudulent charges, and that I feared the leak was somehow thru Glossybox, since I rarely use that card.  They called be back within a couple of hours for more information and asked be to email them a pdf of my bank statement page (with all sensitive information cut out or blacked out) to help them followup on the issue.  I was impressed.  It's good to know they are trying to deal with the possibility that they have a security problem.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just to let you all know, you can update your billing info or cancel straight from the GB site now!


Awesome!! Thanks!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 26, 2012)

I got the same call. I was also asked to track down any of you guys - my friends



- and ask them to do the same. I think they are figuring it out. PM me if you want the contact info...



> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them this AM about my credit card being cancelled for fraudulent charges, and that I feared the leak was somehow thru Glossybox, since I rarely use that card.  They called be back within a couple of hours for more information and asked be to email them a pdf of my bank statement page (with all sensitive information cut out or blacked out) to help them followup on the issue.  I was impressed.  It's good to know they are trying to deal with the possibility that they have a security problem.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 26, 2012)

Did everyone read the national news blurb about a ring of site hackers which stole a ton of CC info and used it? Just caught today apparently,

They were operating out of NYC. I know that isolated incidents happen all the time, but it seems that GB had a site exploit open of some sort.. I'm wondering if the news article ties into what happened with them at all.

*Whatever happened with GlossyBov USA, I hope it's fixed.*

There's something " not quite right" going on with The Look Store/ Look Bag. I think they are CA based though.

We are starting to get a little skittish. My step mom says not to worry, she doesn't care that much, she has CC protection.. But I DO care. My money's not wnough for me, the boxes I buy personally, and the thieves. LOL.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 27, 2012)

Well it's great that Glossybox is doing some leg work and addressing this! Also awesome that they're updating the site and finally getting back on track! maybe we can just sit back and enjoy the boxes now....


----------



## tilliefairy (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They might as well just call it the JULY box!


 You know I didn't even realize it was the 27th untill you said something. I feel like if i pay for the sub in June then I should get my box in June. I wonder if we will be getting charged for July's box at the first of the month?


----------



## LadyEarth (Jun 27, 2012)

I also had some suspect charges on my debit card (probably a bad idea to use a debit card online). I had my previous card stolen last year and got a new card with a fraud protection program in place. For this new card I have only used it once online ever- and that was glossybox. My banks fraud protection department told me to contact glossybox, and they got back to yesterday to call them.

Today I was told that they were looking into these transactions and that they will be sending out an email by the end of the week to all glossybox subscribers addressing a possible breach. That would  be a good start - I think this way more people having similar issues will contact glossybox to continue investigating this (they believe only a small amount of people were affected - I'm sure theres a lot more). If I find there was a breech I'm going to get another debit card.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 27, 2012)

I know some of you ladies received calls from GlossyBox yesterday or today to discuss the credit card fraud issues.  I spoke with Nicole this morning and she was very nice.  I told her what happened with my card number being stolen and she said they are in the process of investigating the problem.  I mentioned the MUT forums and she confirmed that they have been reading our posts, so our concerns are being heard!

Although I'm very glad to know GB is looking into this, she did say something that confused me.  She said they were looking into the problem with their credit card processing vendor and at least as of now, the vendor is saying they did NOT have a breach.  I guess that's possible, but if that's the case, clearly the data was stolen somewhere else along the line.  To me, there's no question AT ALL that the breach is somehow connected to the transaction stream created by GlossyBox, whether that was by their payment vendor or somewhere else.  That almost makes me more wary if the vendor either doesn't know about the breach or if it really didn't originate with them.  Where else could the data be stolen from?  I guess we'll have to wait and see what GB and their vendor discover. 

At any rate, we should be getting some kind of communication from them sometime soon.  I too hope this is resolved because right now I'm not comfortable subscribing if they can't figure out where the leak is.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BuffaloBeautyQT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know some of you ladies received calls from GlossyBox yesterday or today to discuss the credit card fraud issues.  I spoke with Nicole this morning and she was very nice.  I told her what happened with my card number being stolen and she said they are in the process of investigating the problem.  I mentioned the MUT forums and she confirmed that they have been reading our posts, so our concerns are being heard!
> 
> ...


 If it's not their website and not the vendor then it could be a corrupt employee I guess. Either way they are looking into it and that makes me happy. I'm still switching to prepaid though!


----------



## LadyEarth (Jun 28, 2012)

So I just got this email:

 
We would like to follow up on the credit card issue that affected you recently. We have taken this matter very seriously and the GLOSSYBOX team and our payment service provider have gone through all the necessary scans and checks to make sure that both systems are 100 % secure and that there has been no security breach.
 
Our site is PCI certified, uses SSL security, and we do not save credit card information. Your data is safe under GLOSSYBOX's secure system as well as our payment service provider's. We want to assure you that the breach regarding your credit card did not occur through GLOSSYBOX or our payment service provider.  Because we value you as a customer, we suggest you take security precautions by verifying the presence of malicious software (e.g. Viruses, spyware and phishing software) that could be directly installed on your computer. 
 
We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused you. If you have any additional questions about this process, please contact Customer Service at (855) 738-1140. 
 
Sincerely,
 
The GLOSSYBOX Team
 
 




Okay, So now what?......in my case all my anti virus is good and glossybox is the only online use of my card....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, sorry Glossybox, but not buying it. If several girls, who just so happen to be Glossybox subscribers, have the same thing happen at the same time, while more than one use the account for nothing but Glossybox...there aren't really any other answers. It's just too much to be coincidence.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh come on GB, really?! Here we go again, &amp; ya im really not convinced!


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, this is really disappointing.  Clearly there's a problem somewhere along the line and they have no idea where it is.  So they're just gonna pretend like everything is okay.

I am going to stay far, far away from GB for now.  I only hope the credit card theft isn't a regular thing and that we don't see a whole new batch of complaints and posts here at MUT next month when GB charges.  What an incredible freaking disappointment.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I just got this email:
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 29, 2012)

It's also weird. What a totally bizarre response.



> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think this needs to be pursued. The " CS Employee" is obviously saying that you are some kind of incompetent who can't manage their AV software, and who downloads infected files.
> ...


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BuffaloBeautyQT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, this is really disappointing.  Clearly there's a problem somewhere along the line and they have no idea where it is.  So they're just gonna pretend like everything is okay.
> 
> I am going to stay far, far away from GB for now.  I only hope the credit card theft isn't a regular thing and that we don't see a whole new batch of complaints and posts here at MUT next month when GB charges.  What an incredible freaking disappointment.


 I am so with ya BB, this is NOT how a company of this stature should be running. Something is super shady here for sure. I will hopefully get my first box, then after that, I will be DONE. I will check back in a few months, and decide whether to join back up. But something is clearly wrong with this picture. People keep saying "this is a new company" yada yada, BUT GB is HUGE, there should be concrete business placement already, expansion or not. Im not buyin into the BS anymore. Good luck ladies! Hopefully we get our boxes soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyEarth (Jun 29, 2012)

I am super torn right now.........I just got my tracking number for this months box and is super excited but on the other hand..........





I want to give GB the benefit of the doubt but after talking to CS for GB I read through all the posting for the June Glossybox thread and this thread and the charges I got are beyond similar to others especially the Sony charges. I do have a good anti fraud protecting on my card but now I'm debating on getting a new card just in case. Its strange that a card I had for about a year I use for the first time ever online (GB) and then a month later mystery charges appear...

One of the IT guys at work had pointed out to me that all the checks their processor did could come back fine now but during the glitches when a bazillion people had tried to sign up it is possible to hack a site easily during such a disruption in service or a more simpler answer - someone at the processor for the cards took the numbers manually.

Oh and by the way I ordered GB at work so our anitvirus is beyond fine/good/expensive as hell. I'm not sure if I should reply back or just let it go and get a new card........?

I really, really, really like the glossybox service.............but.........


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm torn too. I did say I'd cancel...The box looks great though. But will cancel when I get home.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm torn now, too...I really like my box...but at the same time, I'm super leery of all the issues...hmm.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm torn now, too...I really like my box...but at the same time, I'm super leery of all the issues...hmm.


 Keep the box and get a prepaid card for the future. You don't want to be watching next month when all the boxes go out drooling! Prepaid is minimal risk. GB Customer Service (both of them) seem to be stepping up and things seem to be getting better.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 29, 2012)

nvm, I found it. Bye bye GlossyBox. I will keep an eye out for next month's box. I wonder if it will be easy to resubscribe when I feel like it again.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually already have one of the Walmart ones...I just need to remember to keep it loaded before billing dates, sigh.


  How do the Walmart ones work?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 29, 2012)

Now here's the downside to pre-paid debit cards and that's if the money is stolen, depending on the company, most times it's not subject to them investigating and refunded the money as a Paypal debit card or even bank debit card is; so keep that mind. If you are to do a pre-paid/loaded card then go through a company like Money Tree because theirs is protected and the load fee is not too bad. I'm getting one next week because I'm tired of my bank doing crappy things to me like returning a check to me from the local newspaper (they - bank - cancelled the endorsement... no idea what that means and neither does the newspaper which meant I was out almost $400 for over two weeks).


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 29, 2012)

Aww...that's no good! I switched to a credit union a long time ago, because I was tired of the big banks and their pooey business attitudes! Hope it all works out!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now here's the downside to pre-paid debit cards and that's if the money is stolen, depending on the company, most times it's not subject to them investigating and refunded the money as a Paypal debit card or even bank debit card is; so keep that mind. If you are to do a pre-paid/loaded card then go through a company like Money Tree because theirs is protected and the load fee is not too bad. I'm getting one next week because I'm tired of my bank doing crappy things to me like returning a check to me from the local newspaper (they - bank - cancelled the endorsement... no idea what that means and neither does the newspaper which meant I was out almost $400 for over two weeks).


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a paypal debit but I never use it. Paypal annoys me with their sometimes shady ways. The Amex I signed up for has the same protection as a normal credit card thank god. I made sure of that. I plan on only using mine for my three subs so I shouldn't have a lot of money in there at any one time.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 29, 2012)

I can say that the Walmart one does have purchase protection...I have never had to use it though, so I can't say how difficult it is to recover lost money.

At any rate, I only put enough in there to cover my purchases, so at least I can't be double charged, etc.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 29, 2012)

> I have a paypal debit but I never use it. Paypal annoys me with their sometimes shady ways. The Amex I signed up for has the same protection as a normal credit card thank god. I made sure of that. I plan on only using mine for my three subs so I shouldn't have a lot of money in there at any one time. Â


 I've never had a problem with Serve. Their actually a really good ppcc. I have mine linked to my debit card. They have never chargd me a dime for transfering. Usually prepaid cards either have a load fee, monthly fee, or transaction fee.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Jul 3, 2012)

I just had the same thing happen to me. I signed up about two weeks ago. I'm curious if anyone had charges from skype in cambridge mass. On their cards. I signed up for GB and not more than 24 hr later I had two charges one for $77 and one for $19for skype at a business in mass. I had never used this debit card online as it is my card I use for paypal and hadn't used it in months. I found it odd that right after I signed up for GB my account was hacked especially since others had the same thing happen. I'd be curious to hear if others had same type of charges from the same location. If so GB has a BIG problem on their hands. I haven't even received my first box and I'm already considering canceling. Toni


----------



## seap3 (Jul 3, 2012)

Arrgg!  It happened to me too.  I have never had this happen before.  Although I can't remember if I had used this card for Glossybox for sure because I ended up changing my payment method, it was only used online for beauty subscription type things.  LBB, maybe BB &amp; SS.  The only other online order I did was to Heavenly Handbags, and they seem reputable.  The dang card was only 1 month old!

Watch out for a small charge from actsportsite.com  They are definitely a scam site and don't answer the phone number.  There must a some type of breach out there - either a company (can't for sure say GB), or the service provider, or a dishonest employee. 

Thankfully I was watching all my cc accounts because of the warnings on MuT.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jul 4, 2012)

i have obsessively checking my CC and fortunately haven't had any issues, but i also signed up for a 6mo sub when they first launched.

given the plethora of issues with billing, customer service, and leaky contents, i won't resub at the end of my 6mo unless there are serious improvements.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 4, 2012)

I posted this in the June Glossybox thread but just in case some haven't seen it... some people have had multiple charges AGAIN. I woke up and saw two new emails and thought I was charged a second time (which would be impossible because I don't have enough on my prepaid card for them to take a second charge) but then I noticed that the invoice number was missing off of the first set of emails (the second of the first set). So it was like they resent both emails to include the invoice number on the second email. Weird. But just to be on the safe side, check your emails and bank accounts ladies because there are still some people that ARE being charged more than once again.


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 4, 2012)

I feel pretty lucky that I haven't had any issues with multiple charges from GB. I did cancel shortly after I got my shipping email, but I'm keeping an eye on my account just in case. I really wish they would address these problems. You know, with a well-written, genuinely concerned and sorry email. But uhhh, guess that won't happen.


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel pretty lucky that I haven't had any issues with multiple charges from GB. I did cancel shortly after I got my shipping email, but I'm keeping an eye on my account just in case. I really wish they would address these problems. You know, with a well-written, genuinely concerned and sorry email. But uhhh, guess that won't happen.


 Nope, Id be surprised if &amp; when they do...but they sure can delete posts &amp; comments off their FB no problem...Oh and not answer their phones, not respond to numerous issues goin down on their FB right now etc.. cuz ya know, after all, it is a holiday.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 4, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 5, 2012)

Okay, as much as I hate to do it, I unsubscribed. I'm sad, because I love the boxes. But, while I can deal with billing issues, I cannot deal with dishonesty from a company. Not okay.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 5, 2012)

Me, too.



> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have obsessively checking my CC and fortunately haven't had any issues, but i also signed up for a 6mo sub when they first launched.
> 
> given the plethora of issues with billing, customer service, and leaky contents, i won't resub at the end of my 6mo unless there are serious improvements.


----------



## Becca8093 (Jul 5, 2012)

So I sent a very polite email over the weekend explaining that I would like to cancel due to seeming security issues as well as not loving getting charged for my July box when I have yet to see the June box. A little excerpt from the response:

I would like to assure you with confidence that there was definitely no security breach. No credit card information was jeopardized, and I assure you that no one's personal information was released.

Furthermore, GLOSSYBOX always charges at the beginning of the month and ships at the end of the month. We are currently working on a way to ship boxes earlier in the month. Your June box should have arrived already, but due to shipping delays this was unfortunately not the case.

Ummm...given how many people have had their credit card information stolen, I find their reluctance to accept some measure of responsibility hard to believe.


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 5, 2012)

Great idea; Thanks!

Hi all:

I posted on FB that I hadn't received my June box after ordering June 27th, no tracking #.  No response to e-mails, can't speak to anyone on the phone, can't make adjustments on the website on my account!  Here were the responses.

GB: we apologize that you haven't had a response yet to your email. Our customer service team wants to help. Please call 1-855-738-1140 xx

14 minutes ago Â·

 Deenellie: After calling, "Please leave your message for Glossybox. Sorry that mailbox is full".............................................!
6 minutes ago Â·

  
Deenellie After being persistent, I finally reached a human being. Shocking! Let's see what happens! : ) 2 minutes ago Â·

  
Deenellie Customer service was helpful, no apologies though. Box going out today, although order placed on June 27th. Assured me a tracking number will be sent to me ASAP and my box will be shipped from New Jersey to MA, shouldn't take too long. More later ladies! : ) 2 seconds ago Â·
 
Let's see what happens!  : )


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi all,

I posted on FB that I hadn't received my June box after ordering June 27th, no tracking #. No response to e-mails, can't speak to anyone on the phone, can't make adjustments on the website on my account! Here were the responses.

GB: we apologize that you haven't had a response yet to your email. Our customer service team wants to help. Please call 1-855-738-1140 xx

14 minutes ago Â·

 Deenellie: After calling, "Please leave your message for Glossybox. Sorry that mailbox is full".............................................!
6 minutes ago Â·

  
Deenellie After being persistent, I finally reached a human being. Shocking! Let's see what happens! : ) 2 minutes ago Â·

  
Deenellie Customer service was helpful, no apologies though. Box going out today, although order places on June 27th. Assured me a tracking number will be sent to me and my box will be shipped from New Jersey to MA, shouldn't take too long. More later ladies! : ) 2 seconds ago Â·
 
Let's see what happens! : )


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great idea; Thanks!
> 
> ...


----------



## classntrash (Jul 7, 2012)

I ordered on June 28, and no status update at all yet. Last status was "Payment Processed".

I noticed that people started receiving their June boxes already, 

Is it normal for Glossy Box to take this long between processing payments and orders? I guess I'm just use to quick customer service...

I don't think I will continue with Glossy Box after hearing people's experiences with them.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 7, 2012)

The way they have been working is that they charge at the beginning of the month (my June payment went through on the 7th, and my July payment went through on the 2nd), and then ship at the end (the May box shipped on the 25th, and the June box shipped on the 28th), so the boxes you are seeing arrive were paid for a month ago.  They're apparently changing their system so that the charge starts going through in the 2nd week, and then shipping will happen the 3rd week of the month, but I don't think a firm date has been stated, and I get the impression that will be starting in August.  I don't know how they cut things off for the month so that after *this* date, you will receive the next month's box, so you *might* get a June box, but I would not be surprised to find out that they're pushing your subscription to begin in July since you signed up after the June boxes started shipping.


----------



## littlepup90 (Dec 15, 2012)

Okay - So I'm new to the tread so pardon me if I'm inept at using it.

That being said: I subscribed to glossybox in November.. they charged me, no box. I waited.

THEN, they charged me for December.. still no boxes for either month.

I e-mailed them.. got brushed off. I can't even find a log in to cancel my account! What have you ladies done to handle situations as such?

Any suggestions?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *littlepup90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay - So I'm new to the tread so pardon me if I'm inept at using it.
> 
> ...


 Cancel. Also send them a final email requesting a refund for a box never received and state if you don't get the refund you'll have to dispute the charge and file complaints with the NY ATG and FTC.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 15, 2012)

As a side note, if you paid with a traditional credit card (rather than debit), you typically have four months to dispute it.


----------



## mellee (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *littlepup90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay - So I'm new to the tread so pardon me if I'm inept at using it.
> 
> ...


You can't find the log in or the link?  The log in is the little person in the upper right-hand corner.  Hover on it, click it, whatever - it always takes about 6 tries for me before I'm offered the little log in textbox.

If it's the link, in the GB dashboard, go into the Recurring Profiled and click Monthly Subscription link.  The cancel option should be in there.


----------



## Deenellie (Dec 16, 2012)

I had my creadit card company handle it and they credited me. Give that a try. Good luck; so sorry. GB is so tired!!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had my creadit card company handle it and they credited me. Give that a try. Good luck; so sorry. GB is so tired!!


 I forgot to mention one thing in my previous post about how you have four months to dispute a charge:  The company has something like fourteen days to respond.  I forget the exact amount of time, but the CC processing company that one of our clients at work uses was sending the notices to one of the client's dealers, and by the time they reached me to forward to the right person, the response window had already closed, and if a company doesn't respond before that time is up, the CC company automatically finds in the complaining customer's favor.  I wouldn't be one bit surprised if someone disputed a GB charge and they took so long to respond that the CC company closed the case before the clusterf* that is GB even realized there was an issue.


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can't find the log in or the link?  The log in is the little person in the upper right-hand corner.  Hover on it, click it, whatever - it always takes about 6 tries for me before I'm offered the little log in textbox.
> ...


 The GlossyBox site does not adjust well to small screens.  When I was trying to sign up for one month with the code that went around, I couldn't find the options.  Finally I figured out that I had to click on "dead" space on the page, and then click tab until it shifted the page over and I could see the stuff to the far right.  There was no scroll bar on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## pookiebear81 (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can't find the log in or the link?  The log in is the little person in the upper right-hand corner.  Hover on it, click it, whatever - it always takes about 6 tries for me before I'm offered the little log in textbox.
> ...


 Or for Windows hold down on the CTRL key while using your mouse roll bar and scroll down to decrease the size of the window. You will then see the log in on the right-hand side. It happened to me too.


----------



## lauren84 (May 31, 2013)

Just got details of my credit card number being stolen and the offender tried to use my card in the UK then call my bank to reinstate card after it was cancelled due to suspected fraud. For the record, the ONLY charge this particular card has had in about 6 months is GB. There is no denying where it was jeopardized !!

Irritating!


----------

